# Toro Power Throw 824XL transmission



## murray1575 (Jul 23, 2019)

In recent weeks I have seen a couple of these machines advertised on Craigslist with non-functional wheel drive transmissions. Is this a common issue with them? I looked at the parts list online and it seems that some of the transmission parts are no longer available so I am apprehensive about getting stuck with an unusable machine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the 824 power shift has an actual transmission, the 824 powerthrow uses a friction wheel, look at my sig there is a serial number for my powerthro ( I own one of each ) then you can look up parts for the power thro, the powershift is 38540, and welcome to *SBF*


----------

